# clunking noise while turning



## trentwill83 (Oct 20, 2009)

When i start up the engine and i turn the wheel,i hear a loud clunking noise from the front wheel. but when the engine has been running for about 5-10 minutes it doesn't make that sound. what could that possibly be?


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Is the transmission engaged and are you moving and turning when you hear the clunking? Auto or manual?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Could be a number of things, certainly in the steering though.

I'd do a dry park test (engine off, car on the ground, turning the wheel) to check the rack & pinion, and your inner/outer tie rod ends.

If the noise is absent with the motor off, then it's a problem with your power steering, most likely the pump itself.

Also try getting underneath the thing and jiggle your outer tie rod ends in all directions. They're zero-clearance ball and socket joints, so there should be no play at all in any direction.


----------



## trentwill83 (Oct 20, 2009)

the noise is heard when the car is in park and i turn the wheel. but it does the same thing when i begin driving it for the first 5 minutes or so.


----------

